# Dental, Vision, and Hearing Coverage



## NancySue (May 16, 2017)

I work for an insurance agency and I have been working there for many years. Medicare plans provide little to no coverage for dental, vision, and hearing services. I want to make sure everyone knows you have affordable options. I would be glad to help anyone who needs it. Even if it is just answering questions. Everyone stay blessed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 16, 2017)

Thanks NancySue. I am hearing impaired and hearing aids cost a small fortune. I just purchased a pair and did manage to get a couple of hundred off because I used the company before and haggled, other than that I found nothing.


----------



## NancySue (May 16, 2017)

Situations like yours is why I created this thread. Other people have struggled with the cost of hearing aids as well. What I have found is that all dental, vision, an hearing insurance does not offer 100% coverage; its helps a great deal. The company that I am currently representing offers 60% partial coverage with a small premium. Hearing aids have a 12 month waiting period but dental and vision services are covered immediately. After 3 years the company covers a maximum of 80% of all services.


----------



## GDAD (May 16, 2017)

I am on a pension here in Australia & I have just had a lens replaced in my right eye. I opted to have it done straight away privately & not wait a year on a list.
This cost me $4450 dollar of which I got $800 dollars back from the Medicare. If i waited a year it would have cost nothing!


----------



## NancySue (May 17, 2017)

Its unfortunate that you had to deal with a situation like that. I'm glad you had the means to pay for your services when you needed them. There are a lot of people no other option but to wait. We all know Medicare does not cover a vast amount of services; and the ones they cover have waiting periods, forms that have to be submitted, or they are only partially covered. That's why it helps to have coverage outside of Medicare.


----------



## Cctrayders (Jul 7, 2017)

I need a short time to get over initial brunt of changing from work's ins to MCR and Suppl G and  Drug plan, but would like to communicate with you about dental, vision and hearing.   I signed up for everything then got bill from MCR for first QUARTER instead of first month. At same time as a bill for procedure I could have waited to have later this year AFTER on MCR and G instead of early in year.  Lots of adjustments!  Dropping work ins. No more HSA. Etc.   Anyway. Pls give contact info! TY!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a Humana advantage plan that offers dental which I got and after I have the work done I will cancel it.  When I worked the dental never paid more than $1000.00 a year,  We were bought and sold 3 times and the dental never paid more than that.  I also have vision with Human with no extra premium.  It covers everything I need.  Never found separate dental or vision amounted to much compared to the expense.  It depends on what you need.  I did not realize that this forum allowed people to advertise their services.  If so then I am in the wrong place.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2017)

I went to the VA and the nice young lady fixed me up with hearing aids, no charge.  I am on a lower tier of eligibility at the VA, so I get medical treatment from medicare which is closer to home.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 18, 2017)

Generally speaking dental, hearing and vision plans are not worth the money.  And I'm speaking as an insurance agent.  There are better options than paying an insurance company.

Most dental plans have a 12-18 month wait for anything other than minor (you can pay yourself) services.  Eye exams are dirt cheap and glasses don't have to cost a fortune.  Hearing aids are another story but saving $200 on a $3,000 pair isn't worth spending your premium dollars.

Again, this is a general statement.  If they come with an advantage plan FOR FREE then it's one of the few times they are a good deal.

Rick


----------



## NancySue (Aug 28, 2017)

*Send me an email*

I would be glad yo help,in any way possible. You can email me at delores.h4@gmail.com



Cctrayders said:


> I need a short time to get over initial brunt of changing from work's ins to MCR and Suppl G and  Drug plan, but would like to communicate with you about dental, vision and hearing.   I signed up for everything then got bill from MCR for first QUARTER instead of first month. At same time as a bill for procedure I could have waited to have later this year AFTER on MCR and G instead of early in year.  Lots of adjustments!  Dropping work ins. No more HSA. Etc.   Anyway. Pls give contact info! TY!


----------



## NancySue (Aug 28, 2017)

I just wanted to offer help if it was needed. In your case it's not and in glad to hear that.


----------



## NancySue (Aug 28, 2017)

NancySue said:


> I just wanted to offer help if it was needed. In your case it's not and in glad to hear that.





terry123 said:


> I have a Humana advantage plan that offers dental which I got and after I have the work done I will cancel it.  When I worked the dental never paid more than $1000.00 a year,  We were bought and sold 3 times and the dental never paid more than that.  I also have vision with Human with no extra premium.  It covers everything I need.  Never found separate dental or vision amounted to much compared to the expense.  It depends on what you need.  I did not realize that this forum allowed people to advertise their services.  If so then I am in the wrong place.



Join Date
May 2017
Location
Philadelphia
Posts
8
I just wanted to offer help if it was needed. In your case it's not and in glad to hear that.


----------



## NancySue (Aug 28, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Generally speaking dental, hearing and vision plans are not worth the money.  And I'm speaking as an insurance agent.  There are better options than paying an insurance company.
> 
> Most dental plans have a 12-18 month wait for anything other than minor (you can pay yourself) services.  Eye exams are dirt cheap and glasses don't have to cost a fortune.  Hearing aids are another story but saving $200 on a $3,000 pair isn't worth spending your premium dollars.
> 
> ...



There are many agents who agree with you. Through my experience it has helped many people who either have too many expenses and can't afford to pay the lump some out of pocket or their plan just doesnt give them full coverage. People that I have met would rather have 60% of coverage than 0% of coverage. To each its own. I didn't find out about dental vision and hearing coverage until I already had 3 teeth pulled that could have been saved with root canals but my insurance at the time only covered exams and extractions. I just hope this information helps someone. If it don't apply, then let it fly...


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 28, 2017)

NancySue said:


> I We all know Medicare does not cover a vast amount of services; and the ones they cover have waiting periods, forms that have to be submitted, or they are only partially covered.



Can you list the services Medicare does not cover, and the waiting periods for others?  I tend to be a little skeptical of insurance agents selling their services on a forum.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 28, 2017)

If you want to be skeptical it's ok.  But agents that specialize in Medicare really do have more answers to that kind of a question than a layperson.

However, Medicare does not cover typical dental services.  Period.

Should you want to learn what Medicare covers you can go to www.medicare.gov and let the government website 'splain it all to you.

Sorry if I added my 2 cents here.  I am an agent and I've specialized in Medicare plans for 10+ years.

Rick


----------



## NancySue (Aug 30, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Can you list the services Medicare does not cover, and the waiting periods for others?  I tend to be a little skeptical of insurance agents selling their services on a forum.



Everyones situation is different. Wants covered depends on if you have basic Medicare, a Medicare assistance plan, or a Medicare supplement plan. And also what insurance provider you have. Basic Medicare does not cover any dental vision or hearing services. If you would like to know exact information for a paricular company you can either post it hear or send me an email at Delores.h4@gmail.com


----------



## NancySue (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> If you want to be skeptical it's ok.  But agents that specialize in Medicare really do have more answers to that kind of a question than a layperson.
> 
> However, Medicare does not cover typical dental services.  Period.
> 
> ...



Your two cents is very well respected although I am not a lay person as you call it. I dont know when me offering people help became a pissing contest. I specialized in Medicare plans for 3 years. As you all can see there are many people available if you need the help. 10 years + would like one you to contact him if you need it. His name is rick.


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> If you want to be skeptical it's ok.  But agents  that specialize in Medicare really do have more answers to that kind of a  question than a layperson.
> 
> However, Medicare does not cover typical dental services.  Period.
> 
> ...



Ah! the fog has lifted!

Now I know why you are so vehemently opposed  to universal single payer. 

It's because you're making money with the system the way it is.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 30, 2017)

Actually Trade, you don't know me.  My personal insurance went from $300 to over $600 for worse coverage due to Obamacare.

Not everyone that sells insurance is as dishonest as you feel we are.  I'd love to educate you on just what insurance agents (at the least the good ones) do.

I spent 2.5 hours on the phone helping a woman with her Medicare needs.  I knew immediately I couldn't sell anything but she had nobody else willing or able to help.

You don't know me and am I offended by what you wrote.

I'm opposed to single payer because despite what you believe, it doesn't work.  Medicare is broke but since you clearly are a fan of Bernie you also need a course in Economics to realize that benefits need to be paid for.

I'm done with you.  There is no way to educate someone as ignorant and unwilling to learn as you.

You may have the last word.  You aren't worth my time.

Rick


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> I'm done with you.  There is no way to educate someone as ignorant and unwilling to learn as you.
> 
> You may have the last word.  You aren't worth my time.
> 
> Rick



The feeling is mutual Dude.

Good talk.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> You don't know me and am I offended by what you wrote.
> 
> I'm opposed to single payer because despite what you believe, it doesn't work.
> 
> ...



We know you are an insurance salesman.
We know (single payer) Medicare has been working in the U.S. for 50 years.
We know single payer works in a number of countries.
We know benefits are not free.

Disagreeing with you does not make someone ignorant.


----------



## GreenSky (Aug 30, 2017)

He's not just disagreeing with me.  I'm cool with that. 

He said the only reason I dislike single payer is because of commission.  That's just not true and makes him ignorant.  He doesn't know me.

When I get attacked I respond.  I won't respond to him again because there is no "winning" when someone won't have a conversation.

And when did "salesman" become a bad thing?  Unless you prefer socialism and then you can buy what you want at the government store.

Rick


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> We know you are an insurance salesman.
> We know (single payer) Medicare has been working in the U.S. for 50 years.
> We know single payer works in a number of countries.
> We know benefits are not free.



:iagree:


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Unless you prefer socialism and then you can buy what you want at the government store.



Yes, I would prefer that very much to what we have now.


----------



## NancySue (Sep 3, 2017)

This post completely went in the wrong direction. I dont know how offering people information regarding Dental, Vision, and hearing coverage started an internet fight but the agents involved need to move on. Thank you in advance. If your not trying to help people then simply create your own thread.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 21, 2017)

If you have BCBS Federal you have $2500 towards hearing aids. Companies like Cigna and Aetna can refer you to programs that provide a significant discount on aids. Ask about Amplifon HHC (hearing health care). 
BCBS uses TruHearing for their discount.
You have to ask about these programs. 
Coventry used to have great coverage, not sure now.
If you're low income check with your state's Division of Services for Deaf and Hard of Hearing. Some will provide one hearing aid.
There are foundations also. Miracle Ear Gift of Sound, Starkey HearNow, etc. 
Bottom line you have to research.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 21, 2017)

BCBS Federal is not the same as Tricare btw. 
With DSDHH the income levels are not that low so don't assume you don't qualify


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 21, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Generally speaking dental, hearing and vision plans are not worth the money.  And I'm speaking as an insurance agent.  There are better options than paying an insurance company.
> 
> Most dental plans have a 12-18 month wait for anything other than minor (you can pay yourself) services.  Eye exams are dirt cheap and glasses don't have to cost a fortune.  Hearing aids are another story but saving $200 on a $3,000 pair isn't worth spending your premium dollars.
> 
> ...




Thanks Rick,  I just got on Medicare July 1st, and signed up with Kaiser's SeniorAdvantage Plus plan.    The "Plus" costs $20/month and covers vision, nearing & dental.

Right now the dental coverage is my most concern,  the DeltaCare USA is an HMO plan, but the dentist we want to use only accepts PPO plans, so I'm looking for alternatives and weighing options.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 22, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Thanks Rick,  I just got on Medicare July 1st, and signed up with Kaiser's SeniorAdvantage Plus plan.    The "Plus" costs $20/month and covers vision, nearing & dental.
> 
> Right now the dental coverage is my most concern,  the DeltaCare USA is an HMO plan, but the dentist we want to use only accepts PPO plans, so I'm looking for alternatives and weighing options.



The "alternatives" would be a PPO dental which will likely have waiting periods for anything expensive.  And although a dentist could say "we accept xxx" it doesn't mean they are in network.  So even if the PPO pays you could still be spending lots of money.  In fact, even if the dentist is in network, after a 6-18 month wait, the PPO will only pay 1/2 of the bill and usually no more than $1-1,500 in a year.

There are plans that simply allow you to access the same rates that PPO plans allow.  Generally they cost around $100/yr.  This is exactly what my wife and I have.  No waiting periods and saves about 1/3 on the cost since we did find an in-network dentist.

The last alternative is the following:

You:  So doctor, are you an in-network provider for Delta PPO?
Doc:  Yes, I am.
You:  Great.  How about if I pay you 100% of the allowable for your services?  That way I avoid paying Delta $50 monthly and you get paid immediately without worrying about authorizations.
Doc:  You are brilliant and I'm lucky to have you as a patient.

Rick


----------

